# sort thread by likes?



## mjr (22 Jul 2019)

Someone was referred to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/top-touring-tips.187/ but protested they didn't have time to read all that, which does rather undermine the point of that sticky. This afflicts some other threads, too.

In the absence of lots of volunteer time to curate highlights, is it possible to sort the thread by likes somehow? That might find the top tips, for some value of top.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jul 2019)

That's an interesting suggestion.

I'm afraid I'm not aware of a way to do a search by the number of likes so it would be something we'd need to ask @Shaun about next time he is around.

If it doesn't exist it might be possible for him to forward the suggestion to the software developers for a future update.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2019)

It would be handy to be able to sort a whole sub-forum that way too, for the same reason.


----------

